# Crazy MAC haul that took 3 hours to accomplish!



## Junkie (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, so I decided last minute that I actually DID want all of the mineralized eyeshadows from the Style Black Collection - only....its WEEKS since it came out and knowing of its popularity - finding said products was going to be hard to say the least.

I went to 4....yes 4....MAC places to find [2 back up] black greasepaint sticks, a back up of Young Punk (my fave), and the two I didn't originally buy - Gilt By Association and Cinderfella.

First, MAC Pro - Young Punk - check! 2 eyeshadow pro pans, check!

Mac Counter at The Bay - nothing!

MAC store - Gilt By Association and 2 greasepaint sticks, check!
...a call put in to two different MAC stores elsewhere in the city - check!
...first one, nada....second...BINGO! Cinderfella is on hold for me!

(one and a half hours later...yes, I travelled THAT FAR to get one!)

Cinderfella - check!


Annnnnnd then came the swappage of items through Craigslist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quads: Tempt Me & Tease Me

Mineralized Eyeshadows: Noble, Aristocrat

Eyeshadow pots: Gladabout, de Menthe, Guacamole, Tilt, Mythology, Gorgeous Gold, Angelcake, Unorthodox, Hipnotique, Retrospeck, & Earthy Delight


I'm going to bed, i'm pooped!


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 9, 2009)

which store did you get cinderfella at?


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 10, 2009)

Fantastic haul! You picked out great stuff!


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 10, 2009)

All that e/s....


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm impressed! Only a true Mac a holic would go through all that work and determination to get those colors! lol fantastic haul!


----------



## Sass (Nov 10, 2009)

Ha!  Funny!  I need to go back to get Cinderfella and Blue Flame because I really want those two now.  I bought Gilt by Association first...should have gotten the other two.  Your haul is a lovely one and well worth the 3 hours spent.  Enjoy!


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't feel bad, I've been on shopping binges before. Enjoy all of the great things you got.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 10, 2009)

!! I love all of that.


----------



## Nushki (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! You sure are dedicated... I hope you enjoy your goodies.


Now I'm tempted to get Cinderfella...


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

All your hard work was worth it! Looks great!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC-Addict03* 

 
_I'm impressed! Only a true Mac a holic would go through all that work and determination to get those colors! lol fantastic haul!



_

 


Haha, I know, right?!

I'm more into MAC's eyeshadows than anything else. Its the one thing I majorly splurge for....other than my foundation.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 11, 2009)

If at first you dont succeed...Try try again!
Enjoy your goodies!!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 12, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool haul!! I love your MES! I wanted to get all 4 but it's sold out online and my MAC store. I wish I could've gotten them sooner. Enjoy your haul!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow I had no clue that you could find such good MAC stuff on craigslist!!  Great haul!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Nov 15, 2009)

great haul


----------



## mariakyle123 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow!!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm incredibly jealous that you've got to find Guacamole and De Menthe on craigslist - of all places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome dedication and great picks!!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 17, 2009)

lol, its funny because thats the whole reason why I emailed her for the lot!

My first sentence was, I'M INTERESTED! ESPECIALLY IN GUACAMOLE & DE MENTHE!"

haha



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_I'm incredibly jealous that you've got to find Guacamole and De Menthe on craigslist - of all places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome dedication and great picks!!!!! Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## missmay (Nov 19, 2009)

omg...soo much e/s. they all look so fun to play with.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW! nice haul!! wish i could go MAC shopping


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 21, 2009)

love it all (L)


----------



## taina007 (Nov 25, 2009)

man, i'm definitely jealous of you and this haul, so sad that i didn't pick me up a young punk


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 30, 2009)

pretty haul =]


----------



## joneskat84 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice haul, in vegas we have 5 counters, a freestanding store and a pro store within 30 mins of each other so I have gone to multiple locations for things but dang 1.5 hrs, you're dedicated


----------



## Junkie (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joneskat84* 

 
_Nice haul, in vegas we have 5 counters, a freestanding store and a pro store within 30 mins of each other so I have gone to multiple locations for things but dang 1.5 hrs, you're dedicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I believe we have 10 here in Toronto - 6 freestanding, 3 counters and one Pro.....all within 1.5 hours of eachother at the max. I could've just called them all, but meh, it was my day off....might as well make an adventure of it all! Haha...definately fun!


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow!!! What a nice haul!!!
I am very envious!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

*claps*  very impressive work indeed!  wow,  i wouldn't have thought of the craigslist one, lol!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

something else that's crazy--that it only took you 3 hours to assemble!


----------

